# Valerian: Die Stadt der tausend Planeten: Neuer Trailer zeigt jede Menge Action



## Darkmoon76 (29. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Valerian: Die Stadt der tausend Planeten: Neuer Trailer zeigt jede Menge Action* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Valerian: Die Stadt der tausend Planeten: Neuer Trailer zeigt jede Menge Action


----------



## kidou1304 (29. März 2017)

hm die eine Rasse sieht iwie wie blasse Na'vi(Avatar) aus..^^


----------



## Frullo (29. März 2017)

*freumichfreumichfreumichwieeinFanboymitRosaroterBrille*


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. März 2017)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Jupiter Ascending. Hoffen wir, dass es besser ist


----------



## Spiritogre (29. März 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an Jupiter Ascending. Hoffen wir, dass es besser ist


Überhaupt nicht, vom Stil her ist das eindeutig an 5th Element angelehnt, der ja auch von Luc Besson stammt.

Mochte als Kind die Comics sehr gerne, hoffe der Film wird was, auch wenn er sich augenscheinlich wohl tatsächlich eher an Jüngere richtet.


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. März 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht, vom Stil her ist das eindeutig an 5th Element angelehnt, der ja auch von Luc Besson stammt.



Ist ja nur mein subjektiver Eindruck  
Ich bezog mich aber auch weniger spezifisch auf Stil. Wirkt auf mich nur wie ein vollgepackter Sci-Fi-Film mit jede Menge visuellem Spektakel und sonst...nichts  Von außen toll, innen aber sehr leer und stupide, wie Jupiter Ascending eben  Allerdings sind das ja nur oberflächliche erste Eindrücke von den beiden veröffentlichten Trailern also wer weiß? 
Wann hat Luc Besson allerdings das letzte Mal bei einem guten Film Regie geführt? Und hat Cara Delevingne jemals gut geschauspielert? Imho keine guten Vorzeichen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. März 2017)

Das ist doch die Schauspielerin, die in Suicide Squad die Böse gespielt hat, oder? Dieses Ex-Model mit null Charisma.
Oh je ... :/

Ansonsten sieht's ja schick aus, allerdings klingt die Geschichte nicht eben revolutionär. Der erste Trailer hat mir besser gefallen, da gab's einfach schöne Bilder.

An Jupiter Ascending musste ich auch denken, xNomAnorx. Hoffentlich irrst du dich.


----------



## Enisra (29. März 2017)

nja, hoffen wir dass es eher wie das Fünfte Element wird *hust*
Währe allgm. gut


----------



## Frullo (30. März 2017)

Wenn es solide Luc Besson SciFi Hausmannskost wird, reicht mir das völlig.


----------



## Kartodis (30. März 2017)

Ich finde das sieht toll aus. Werde ich mir auf jeden Fall im Kino anschauen. Eine Frage an die Kenner der Comics: Ist es normal, dass die beiden Hauptdarsteller so jung rüberkommen? Zumindest die männliche Rolle sieht für mich nicht älter als 20 Jahre aus. Da fällt es mir dann immer schwer, ihm den Superagenten abzunehmen.


----------



## Alreech (30. März 2017)

Jupiter Ascending und visuelles Spektakel ? Ihr müsst in einem anderen Film gewesen sein...
Was die Böse in Suicide Squad angeht... Margot Robbie hat da alle anderen an die Wand gespielt, ausser ihrer Rolle bleibt von dem Film wenig hängen.
Es stimmt aber das Valerian in den Comics älter rüber kommt, dafür ist dort Veronique auch mehr oder weniger nur Beiwerk...

Was das Model angeht: bis zum Fünften Element war Milla Jovovich auch nur ein Model... Luc Beson hat immer Filme mit hübschen Bildern gemacht, und auch die Schausspieler nach ihrem Aussehen ausgewählt. (Subway mit C. Lambert... ausser gut aussehen kann der Typ nichts, da war er aber deswegen perfekt)


----------



## Enisra (30. März 2017)

Alreech schrieb:


> Was das Model angeht: bis zum Fünften Element war Milla Jovovich auch nur ein Model... Luc Beson hat immer Filme mit hübschen Bildern gemacht, und auch die Schausspieler nach ihrem Aussehen ausgewählt. (Subway mit C. Lambert... ausser gut aussehen kann der Typ nichts, da war er aber deswegen perfekt)



naja, ich weiß nicht ob man jetzt so weit gehen sollte und der heute Schauspielerische Fähigkeiten unterstellen sollte wenn man den Unfall Resident Evil anschaut


----------



## Loosa (30. März 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wenn es solide Luc Besson SciFi Hausmannskost wird, reicht mir das völlig.



Sehe ich auch so. Nicht alles ist erstklassig, aber ich bin trotzdem ein großer Fan von seinem Stil, speziell auch wegen dem Sound seiner Filme. 5th Element war der Film, den ich am öftesten im Kino guckte und einer der ganz wenigen zu dem ich mir den Soundtrack kaufte. 
Aber auch Lucy fand ich ganz cool.

Schon sehr gespannt bin auf Valerian. Nach dem ersten Teaser/Trailer will ich gar keine mehr sehen. Zu große Spoiler-Gefahr.


----------

